# [H] Older HE (metal) and a Bloodthirster [W] New HE (plastic) [UK only]



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys I recently got a HE army but it is mostly metal and I hate metal models so I'm offering up the following for swaps (ITEMS IN RED ARE GONE)

30 High Elven Lothern Seaguard with Command (metal and plastic) no shields - will swap for one set of IOB Seaguard New on Sprue or £18 posted 

6 High Elven Swordmasters (metal) - will swap for 3 IOB swordmasters (not command just rank and file) NOS or £10 posted

18 High Elven Phoenix Guard with Command (metal) - will swap for 1 box of Phoenix Guard (plastic) NOS or £22 posted

9 High Elven Dragon Princes with Command (metal some painted)- will swap for 1 box of dragon princes NOS or £18 posted

Also have a Bloodthirster which I would swap for a box of HE archers or £18 posted


The majority of models are undercoated black but being metal are stripable. Photos on request


----------

